# What is a good number of soaps to have?



## SoapyGoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What is a good number of soap scents to have?
There as so many delicious fragrance oils it's overwhelming!
Soo, what's a good number to stick to?


----------



## lisamaliga (Jan 4, 2014)

That varies so much. My theory used to be the more the merrier but that has a downside as too many choices can confuse people. 

I'd recommend having such classics as lavender, unscented, floral, dessert types, designer dupes, men's, and spicy fragrances/EO's. Also, a seasonal soap or two.

I guess maybe 10 to 12 is a good number to start with.

Also, if you really love fragrances and have many on hand, you can offer customized scents. This is what I used to do and here's the page [for example purposes only PLEASE DO NOT ORDER!] http://everythingshea.com/customize.htm


----------



## kryse13 (Jan 4, 2014)

I assume it would be based on how much your making. I bought about 8 to start with (EO's and FO's mix) and don't know what to do with 1/2 of them.  I would go on what people say is the better FO's  and EO's to work with depending on your experience level. I looked what people said behaved well and smelled good ordered smaller amounts then tired it.  My first batches turned out awesome! Smelling yummy. Now I have to order more. But now I know which ones I want to order big bottles of and I can always just order smaller bottles to try because I don't want to waste a bunch of money trying a huge batch of soap with a scent that either causes seizing or other problems or smells aweful then no one will want it. I hate waste.

 I guess, you just got to be patient with trial and error and small batches.  See how you grow (I'm assuming your newer to this? If your not then just ignore me ) I am new to soaping and can only give you my experience as a new soaper.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm thinking of having maybe 6 female targeted bars, between 4 and 6 male targeted bars on my first sales stand, plus a few cross-overs such as a Castile and Pine Tar.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 4, 2014)

At my weekly market I have minumum of 40 different soaps. It always amazes me that someone can ask for something I do not have.  But starting out I would recommend a selection of eo's such as lavender, sage, peppermint, lemongrass, rosemary, anise, orange and grapefruit, lime etc. These can all be mixed to make several lucious fragrances. Cederwood is another stable of mine. Also a nice musk fragrance such as Carpe Diem from Soapalooza is a good mixer with fo's. I make a very good selling plumeria and musk which appeals to both men and womem. Cool water is another good staple from Nature Gardens. Sticks well and men and women both like it. If you have male selling with you do not leave out the men fo's. I find when I am selling alone I cannot sell to men other than my regulars. When the hubby is with me most of my sales are men. 2:1. If you are just looking for fo's go with some sweets, musky, minty and earthy. You can always mix to create new fragrances. Natures Garden has decent fo's and good prices


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 4, 2014)

cmzaha said:


> At my weekly market I have minumum of 40 different soaps.



:shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Lindy (Jan 4, 2014)

I carry 20 - 24 different scents usually.  At Christmas I have a minimum of 30....


----------



## paillo (Jan 4, 2014)

I have maybe 40 FOs on hand, eeeeeekkkks! Have been trying to winnow it down to maybe a dozen favorites, plus a number of limited editions just to try to use up some of what I have. Trying to resist the 1 oz sample sizes, since I don't make anything small enough for such a little amount of FO, but they are nice for blends. FO hoarder! I'd like to keep it to 20 FOs, including seasonal ones.

The real downer of my FO collection is that I'm not going to use a whole bunch of them in the 16 oz. quantities I bought. Either I don't like them, they don't stick (anything with coconut, and a couple of lemon ones), or they discolor to a very dark color, which I don't much like. Hmmmm, maybe I should try to sell them, as they're perfectly fine, just not to my liking. 

I also have maybe 25 EOs, and I blend these a lot. I seem to sell a lot more EO than FO soaps, so trying to up my batches of these while sticking to the blends I know will sell, and those I love.

I too like to have favorite floral, spicy, and men's scents always on hand. And at least a few Gothic fragrances that make teenage girls swoon (and me too, though decades older than teens)  A few favorites: Peak's Wild Mountain Honey and White Tea and Ginger, MMS  Twilight collection, Daystar's Belle Morte and Absinthe. And of course a good chocolate, coffee, and vanilla.


----------



## Ancel (Jan 4, 2014)

I try to keep it below 15, but always try to have something new (my market clients are fickle). Over 15 and I find it confuses people to the point of overwhelm. There are some good websites on blending e.o.s, aroma web being a good one, but also a lot of the e.o. retailers have nice blends and suggestions.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 10, 2014)

I carry between 30-35 different fragrances in my soaps.  I have found that over time that's about what works best for me and my markets/shows.


----------



## AtraGarden (Jan 11, 2014)

Each and every product needs seperate attention, meaning that seperate labels, marketing startegies, raw materials etc. It's like running after multiple roosters, knowing that you probably going to catch one only. Start with one that no one does or makes then add the second one that no one does or makes and so on. Called ''Entreprenaurship''. 

Of course these are my thoughts.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 11, 2014)

AtraGarden said:


> Each and every product needs seperate attention, meaning that seperate labels, marketing startegies, raw materials etc. It's like running after multiple roosters, knowing that you probably going to catch one only. Start with one that no one does or makes then add the second one that no one does or makes and so on. Called ''Entreprenaurship''.
> 
> Of course these are my thoughts.



I agree it's good to go in to places where others aren't - but to a point.  Armpit and earwax scented soap is not something you'll easily find, but that's not to say that by making it and marketing it you could be called an Entrepreneur.

And not every product needs all that - the basic recipe can stay the same with different scents, colours and swirls and there you have a number of different products from one base recipe.

It makes it easier for people - say for example that your GM soap is scented with a citrus scent.  Someone wants a GM soap but not a citrus soap, and you have nothing to offer them.  Same recipe but with various scents is something I believe in.

I'll be looking at -


General Purpose Soap
Facial Soap
Salt Bar

and have these basics with various scents (and for the ladies, colours).

Plus specialist items like pine tar and Castile and maybe add things like GM as a 4th branch, unless it is the general purpose or facial soap, will see how things develop.


----------



## pamielynn (Jan 11, 2014)

I'll say that having too many scents IS confusing and time consuming. Trying to keep up with your basic line can be tough sometimes and then along comes somebody who wants that scent you haven't made in months - ack!!


----------



## Lindy (Jan 13, 2014)

I use 3 base recipes in my soap line-up and then carry about 20 during the year which is increased to 30 at Christmas.  By carrying that many I find I usually have what someone is looking for.


----------



## SoapyGoats (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## elmtree (Jan 29, 2014)

I know I have too many recipes and I will eventually whittle them down. However I LOVE playing with scents and have about 100 bottles of fo's and EO's lol with another 20 on the way...  I have about 20 scents for sale right now.


----------

